#ubuntu-news 2009-08-17
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue155
<johnc4510> The RSS feed for the Planet seems to be broken again...it's not updating
<nhandler> johnc4510: Remember, there is usually a delay for the RSS feeds. RainCT's post showed up in Google Reader for me. I'm still waiting on paultag's
<johnc4510> nhandler: the cron job on the server doesn't seem to be updating...i posted the UWN about 3 hrs ago
<tyche> johnc4510: let's face it.  I always knew you were somewhat out of it.  But to not even be on the planet?
<tyche> Hee hee
<nhandler> Just a heads up, I'm preparing the UDW Fridge post Daniel requested
<tyche> OK
#ubuntu-news 2009-08-18
<james_w> http://www.myrooki.com/en/tools/webooti.html
#ubuntu-news 2009-08-19
<wildnfree> james_w: I like it (webooti). Are you suggesting it for booths at fests?
<james_w> someone just pointed it out to me as a device running Ubuntu
<james_w> not really a news article to point to, but I thought it might still be of interest for LWN
<james_w> UWN even :-)
<wildnfree> I agree. They should make more of this sort of news
#ubuntu-news 2009-08-20
<johnc4510> joey: http://people.ubuntu.com is that right?  I can't seem to access it...maybe it's not up yet?
<tyche> It redirects to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeopleUbuntuCom
<johnc4510> nods
<johnc4510> hey tyche
<tyche> Cats don't eat hay.  They may piddle in it, but not eat it.  Hee hee
<johnc4510> more bathroom humor from the peanut gallery i see :)
 * tyche throws peanuts at johnc4510.  Hee hee
 * johnc4510 munches  hmmmmm
<tyche> And you're not old enough to remember vaudeville
<tyche> And barely old enough to remember Howdy Doody
<johnc4510> oh i remember seeing clips....but you're right that was more your _age_
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> i remember howdy doody
<tyche> Of course.  And with great age comes great wisdom.  You don't beliee me?  just ask me, I'll tell you.
<tyche> :-D
<johnc4510> lol
<tyche> You want a second opinion?  OK, You're ugly.  LOL
<tyche> We need to do something about -news-teams mailing list.  It's starting to get spam.
<nhandler> people.ubuntu.com is working fine. I've been using it a few weeks now
<nhandler> i.e. people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler
<tyche> "The requested URL /~tyche was not found on this server."
<johnc4510> same here
<nhandler> Did you put anything on them?
<tyche> ??
<nhandler> tyche: Did you upload any file to it via sftp ?
<tyche> No
<nhandler> It might not be active until you connect via sftp.
<johnc4510> ah
<johnc4510> thx nhandler
<tyche> Hmmm.  Not particularly intuitive.
<nhandler> They also never formally announced it. I only realized it was working by chance
<nhandler> Actually, it looks like it is down completely. My site isn't loading either
<johnc4510> k
 * nhandler just went to ask about the issue
<johnc4510> thx
<nhandler> johnc4510: tyche: It looks like people.ubuntu.com is up and running again
<tyche> Yea, I see.  Basically, it's an SSH drop box.
<nhandler> tyche: Pretty much. It is just minimal web hosting for Ubuntu members.
<tyche> I really don't think I have anything to put there.
#ubuntu-news 2009-08-21
<nhandler> Could someone who is able to add images to Fridge posts add the book image to http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1896 (The image is in Jono's post) and submit it
<johnc4510> 3~3~/away
<johnc4510> nhandler: image is loaded and i published the article
#ubuntu-news 2009-08-23
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #156 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue156
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-23
<akgraner> hey all
 * zkriesse gives akgraner a side hug
<internalkernel> hey akgraner! I did the In The Press section, onthe ietherpad and gdoc... I'm going to bed here shortly... thanks! PM me if you need anything...
<holstein> akgraner: likewise
<holstein> i finished the in other news
<holstein> let me know if i can do something eles
<akgraner> Good Morning!
<akgraner> How is everyone today :-)  I'll ping folks in a few hours asking for proof readers :-)
 * nigelb promises to help
<nigelb> Last weeekend definitely wasn't one of the good ones.
<akgraner> nigelb, :-) thank you!  Hope this week is a better week for you!
<nigelb> akgraner: Hopefully
<internalkernel> akgraner: morning...
<internalkernel> akgraner: let me know if you need some help with UWN today... I'll be around most of the day...
<akgraner> internalkernel, thanks
<akgraner> I'm putting all the pieces together - and I am noticing that some of the dates on things aren't lining up with the dates of the newsletter - I'll try and put together some notes for everyone :-)
<akgraner> internalkernel, ping
<internalkernel> yo
<Pendulum> akgraner: ITB is done :)
<akgraner> Pendulum, thanks
<internalkernel> akgraner: I added the summary on ietherpad - you wants I should post?
<akgraner> internalkernel, I'll grab it now
<akgraner> thanks
<internalkernel> cool
<akgraner> just get everything from the googledoc added :-)
<akgraner> and removed all the dups etc
<pleia2> adding jono's UDS announcement to fridge
<Pendulum> akgraner: I know it's late for the week, but considering there are just over 2 weeks to apply, should jono's UDS announcement maybe go into UWN?
<akgraner> Pendulum, the Fridge
<akgraner> then next week in UWN
<Pendulum> *nods*
<akgraner> I'll put in on the Fridge now
<pleia2> can an editor quickly proof? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2109
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<pleia2> should be fine, I copied the html from jono's blog
<akgraner> :-)  do you want to grab the pic
<akgraner> we can use it as well
<pleia2> oh yeah, thanks
<akgraner> looks fine though
<akgraner> Daviey, ping
<pleia2> akgraner: refresh?
<akgraner> awesome!
<akgraner> looks good
<pleia2> thanks, published, I'll grab the forum thread in a minute
<akgraner> thanks at least is working now :-)
<pleia2> hehe, yeah
<akgraner> pleia2, ok my mind fails me  - did we get the michigan loco team interview added the the Fridge
<akgraner> or am I thinking of the MA team
<pleia2> akgraner: no, I've been too busy :(
<akgraner> ok I'll snag it then
<pleia2> I'll try to get it up after work, we'll want to link to ubuntu-us.org in UWN anyway
<akgraner> no worries  - I just kept thinking I missed something
<pleia2> not you, me :)
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<akgraner> yeah I have it in UWN
 * pleia2 needs to do fewer events!
<pleia2> I am never home anymore
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> which made me think - did that get added to the Fridge
 * pleia2 nods
<akgraner> pleia2, I love your events
<akgraner> Can a Fridge editor review this node please - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2110  I copied it from Source on dpm 's blog but want to make sure the formatting is still good...http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2110
<akgraner> grrrr stupid enter key
<dpm> akgraner, looks good to me :) Links and bold formatting all good looking at it from here with Firefox
<akgraner> awesome thanks!
<akgraner> dpm, I am sorry missed this on Friday...
<dpm> akgraner, what? No worries! Thanks for posting this on the fridge!
<akgraner> dpm, :-)
<zkriesse> akgraner: ping re: that list
<akgraner> zkriesse, yep
<zkriesse> akgraner: can you gimme the particulars again? What with college today and such i forogt...been preparing for school for a while so i'm sorry
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> If you could go back to Issue 150 and just make a list of the sites used for the "In The Press" section that would be great
<akgraner> I started the In the Blogoshere section
<akgraner> and cuppachan2 is working on In Other News
<akgraner> wiki.ubuntu.new/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter  there is a link to the archives
<akgraner> with wiki page you need to put them on is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<cuppachan> thanks for that
<akgraner> cuppachan, :-)  Thank you!
<akgraner> zkriesse, Thank you!
<cuppachan> btw which irc client do you use ???
<zkriesse> akgraner: no problem
<zkriesse> cuppachan: me? I use XChat
<akgraner> cuppachan, I use xchat
<cuppachan> was a question for everyone ...thanks for the response
<zkriesse> XChat FTW!!!
<dpm> xchat-gnome ftw! :)
<dpm> ok, time for dinner, see you all tomorrow, bye!
<akgraner> zkriesse, cuppachan let me know if you have questions - I am finishing up publishing UWN so it may take me a minute to answer but just post them here and I'll get back to ya :-)
<zkriesse> akgraner: k
<cuppachan2> akgarner - could you please send me the links again .....i accidently closed the window and was not saving the chat apologies
<Daviey> akgraner, o/
<akgraner> Daviey, jcastro told me to poke you about an issue I had with summit
<Daviey> oh goody!
<akgraner> cuppachan2, sure wiki.ubuntu.new/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter  and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<akgraner> Daviey, so if you request sponsorship using Chromium it just eats your imput
<Daviey> akgraner, wow, i didn't even know sponsorship had opened :/
<akgraner> yep :-) now through Sept 8th :-)
<akgraner> Daviey, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2109 :-)
<akgraner> but when I went to Firefox to fill out the request for I think it went through - as there is no confirmation to let you know
<akgraner> but at least it didn't take me back to the request form
<Daviey> akgraner, weird - i just suceesfully did it in chromium
<akgraner> Daviey, weird
<akgraner> hmmm
<akgraner> did you fix anything over the weekend?
<akgraner> it's gotta be this Dell - it's a black hole of fail some days :-(   I can see if Pete can log in from here and test it if you want
<Daviey> nope!
<Daviey> akgraner, Yeah - I would be interested to hear others issues.
<akgraner> ok I'll ask him to test it this evening after dinner and let you know
<Daviey> I'm not saying it's not the site... just happened to work for me :S
<Daviey> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> you're welcome!
<Daviey> akgraner, If Pete wants his request deleted - make sure he puts a comment like "TEST" in one of the fields
<Daviey> o/
<akgraner> alrighty :-) I'll let him know
<cuppachan2> akgarner.....going to ask a blindingly simple question how do i add a link to the page ...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<akgraner> cuppachan2, do you have a Launchpad ID?
<cuppachan2> i just relised what i had to do .....doh !!
<akgraner> can you click on edit and it allows you to edit the page?
<cuppachan2> just logging in now
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> did everybody and their brother decide to blog on friday and Saturday
<akgraner> UGH!
<cuppachan2> akgarner ......just did my first link for the in the press section for edition 150 ....does it look ok ?
<akgraner> yep looks great!
<akgraner> Thanks everyone!
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue207
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-24
<akgraner> Another awesome week you all!  Posting Issue 207 to the Fridge now and we are ready for a new week in Ubuntu News - Thanks agian!
<akgraner> Issue 208 will cover August 22nd-August 28th, 2010
<akgraner> Here are the links for working on next weeks issue:
<akgraner> * etherpad for adding summaries -  http://ietherpad.com/UWN
<akgraner> * etherpad for adding links and titles only - http://ietherpad.com/UWN-Ideas
<akgraner> * googledoc - https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<akgraner> * wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue208
<nUboon2Age> akgraner: the word 'Apple' is mispelled in one of the titles.
<nUboon2Age> spelled aplle
<nUboon2Age> thanks for another very interesting uwn.  i especially enjoy the Ubuntu One coverage and Xubuntu coverage
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, let me take a look and see if it is spelled that way in the original title
<akgraner> and thanks :-)  folks found some great articles this week I find it difficult to shorten it some weeks
<akgraner> nUboon2Age, which article and what section is it in
<akgraner> apparently I am totally missing it
<akgraner> nm found it
<nUboon2Age> i like that there is the catch-all section so things can be tossed in there if no place else btw akgraner
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> Daviey, hmm are you running Maverick?  I just realized I am running Lucid.... I wonder if that matters about summit and Chromium
<Daviey> akgraner: hmm.. i tested on Lucid
<Daviey> a fix landed today that may have resolved it
<akgraner> awesome
<akgraner> thank you!
<zkriesse> Hey Amber sorry to say but I'm not going to be able to do that project for you (Right now anway) as I've got two school papers to write and I've also got three/four other folks not to mention Ubuntu Youth that want me to work for them on stuff...I'd LOVE like REALLY love to do this for you but as it's a bit time consuming I just don't have the time right now
<zkriesse> :(
<zkriesse> I'm EXTREMELY sorry
<zkriesse> I just wasn't thinking this far ahead so it's my fault that I gave my word and cannot keep it thereby breaking it which is pure taboo
<akgraner> zkriesse, no worries that's what a team is for :-)
<zkriesse> Ok
<zkriesse> Sorry
<zkriesse> :(
<akgraner> zkriesse, you have a lot on your plate  - it's all good...
<akgraner> I appreciate you letting me know
<zkriesse> when is it due?
<zkriesse> akgraner: Can you say Zach in here? I wanna see if it pings me
<akgraner> zach
<akgraner> Zach ping
<zkriesse> Yay!
<akgraner> how's that
<zkriesse> Thanks dear
<zkriesse> Oops...
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> :
<zkriesse> hehehe
<zkriesse> Can i give hugs? :)
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-25
<akgraner> zkriesse, yes you can give hugs :-)
<zkriesse> WOOO!
 * zkriesse hugs akgraner 
<zkriesse> hehehe
<akgraner> thanks
<zkriesse> Totally
<nigelb> which is the team for fridge editors? ~ubuntu-fridge?
<nigelb> nhandler: ^^
<zkriesse> Huh....
<nhandler> nigelb: Yes
<nigelb> nhandler: thanks
<nigelb> zkriesse: Why are you oping yourself unnecessarily?
<zkriesse> I didn't kow I could here
<nigelb> ubuntu members are on the access list
<zkriesse> Playing with some commands and since I usually tab complete a channel when typing it i thought it was ubuntu-youth i was doing it in..not here
<nigelb> in future, please do a /msg chanserv access #channel-name list
<zkriesse> Yeah I did that aftewards nigelb as I didn't know ubuntu members could
<zkriesse> No need to jump me...wasn't trying to mess around...and for you a little note...when chastising me? Do it in a pm please
<nigelb> zkriesse: err, sorry about that.  You're right.  Should have been in PM.
<akgraner> Good Morning :-)
 * akgraner yawns
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-27
<akgraner> Hi all!
<akgraner> Dang it's almost midnight here :-(   sorry I wasn't around much today...
<highvoltage> hi akgraner!
<akgraner> highvoltage, hey!
<akgraner> seems like forever since I said hi to ya
<akgraner> are you all settled in and unpacked
<highvoltage> ditto. are you doing ok?
<highvoltage> kind of, I have around 5 boxes that still need to arrive
<highvoltage> I guess they're stuck at customs or something :)
<akgraner> I hope they show up soon
<akgraner> do you remember what is in them
<akgraner> I unpacked last summer and went "Oh wow I forgot about that"
<akgraner> or "oh that is where that went"
<highvoltage> yep. nothing too important at least. stuff like my CD collection, a hi-fi, wii fit and wii accessories, lcd displays, oh and one computer I actually care about. and I think then one more box with a bunch of other misc electronics
<highvoltage> should I start adding some links for the planet section so long?
<highvoltage> yeah I'm sure I'll get some surprises in the boxes at least :)
<akgraner> highvoltage, sure - remember for the Planet  - if it's about a LoCo team just drop the link and title into the LoCo section
<highvoltage> ok
<akgraner> if it's about Canonical specific - like landscape or something then it goes into In Other News
<akgraner> the planet is tricky sometimes as those can go in a lot of other places in the news letter
<highvoltage> I noticed last week :)
<akgraner> but don't sweat it b/c I'll move stuff around
<highvoltage> that I've noticed, too!
<akgraner> also it needs to have been posted between August 22 and 28th
<highvoltage> are you going to UDS?
<highvoltage> well, at least we're slowly but surely getting in the habbit of starting earlier
<highvoltage> rome wasn't build in a day!
<highvoltage> I think if you keep running things like you do, it will just be a short matter of time before things run like a smooth running engine
<akgraner> highvoltage, thanks!  it's you all who do the work  -  I just rearrange things
<akgraner> highvoltage,  I put in for sponsorship - I hope I get it
<highvoltage> I'll hold thumbs!
<akgraner> :-)  thanks
<akgraner> will you be there?
<akgraner> highvoltage, do you know JFo?
<akgraner> he and I are doing a podcast now
<akgraner> the 1st Episode was full of mistakes with sound and stuff
<akgraner> but we had a blast doing it
<highvoltage> akgraner: I saw your blog entry about it, I've been meaning to give it a listen
<akgraner> I would advise listen on your computer as I forgot to equalize the sound
<highvoltage> akgraner: I also found a whole bunch of cool edubuntu videos on youtube this week, I guess I'm going to buy a nice video camera and start a show or somwthing soon
<highvoltage> heh, ok
<akgraner> and in addition I am on the right speaker and JFo is on the left I think
<akgraner> UGH
<akgraner> highvoltage, awesome  - video tutorials seem to be very popular these days
<akgraner> I am playing around with a UWN Live Video Cast
<highvoltage> yes, we always have documentation problems, but it seems like more people are willing to make videos on how to do something than actually type out a howto
<akgraner> I've almost got the background drape finished
<highvoltage> previously I thought that videos would be more work, but it seems these days they've become quite easy
<akgraner> seems that way
<akgraner> I still find it not as easy as people make it out to be but not impossible either
<highvoltage> akgraner: I also want to make little short stories promoting free software. if I could make even just one as cool as this one I'd be very, very happy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbk980jV7Ao
 * akgraner looks
<akgraner> highvoltage, hahahahahaha
<akgraner> that is great
<akgraner> hi everyone I am *finally* back online and I have power once again at my house!  woo hoo!!!  Now to get caught up on everything
<holstein> akgraner: :)
<holstein> WB to civilization
<akgraner> I am like 7 hours behind schedule
<akgraner> holstein, thanks
<holstein> i heard it got crazy some places
<holstein> it wasnt that bad here
<holstein> weather-wise
<akgraner> we had a guy take out a power pole
<holstein> OH
<akgraner> he tried to take a 90 Degree right turn at 70mph
<holstein> well, at least you know who to blame, and throw eggs at this halloween
<akgraner> they called in the lifeflight for him but then canceled it
<akgraner> I don't think he made it :-(
<holstein> drag :/
<akgraner> That will be the 4th death here in 3 days
 * holstein feels bad for making a joke to quick
<holstein> that sux
<akgraner> all car accidents
<holstein> kids?
<holstein> the way i drove when i was a kid was stupid
<akgraner> nope   - but and elder couple who were friends of my parents got t-boned by a guy in an intersection they were killed instantly
<akgraner> that was Wednesday
<holstein> wow akgraner
<holstein> sorry to hear that
<akgraner> yesterday a girl on her way to marion via 74 lost control of her car and didn't make it
<akgraner> and now today this accident..
<holstein> we got some crazy road ways around here
<akgraner> that we do
<holstein> i bet you let your kids getting their permits at 21 ;)
<holstein> my little sister started driving
<holstein> makes me nervous
<akgraner> hehe nope becca starts actual driving on Monday
<holstein> i totally get what my mom was talking about when i was a kid
<akgraner> and the following Monday will get her learners permit
<holstein> becca seems like a sharp one though
<akgraner> I think she is :-)
<akgraner> ok so does everyone have a handle on their sections
<holstein> akgraner: we're editing the Gdoc?
<holstein> right?
<holstein> for adding summaries?
<akgraner> you can add where ever you are comfortable
<akgraner> it's only on Monday's I ask people not to add to the wiki
<akgraner> b/e I am in and out of it so much
<holstein> https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
 * holstein looking here
<holstein> i'll keep an eye there
<holstein> as the 'in other news' section develops
<akgraner> let me see if the wiki has the sites listed on it now
<akgraner> holstein, and internalkernel  - chan has added a ton of sources to the wiki under in the press  - you can check those sites to see if there is anything from the 22-24th
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<holstein> akgraner: ok i can do that
<holstein> and i copy them over to the Gdoc if so
<holstein> ?
<holstein> in the same section, with the usual formatting
<akgraner> yep title and link
<akgraner> and summary if you can write them
<akgraner> or don't mind writing them
<akgraner> it's easy to move stuff around later
<holstein> sure
<holstein> i'll get on that
<akgraner> and better to have an not need than to need and not have
<akgraner> s/an/than
<holstein> i think we need the UMN
<holstein> ubuntu *monthly* newsletter ;)
<internalkernel> :P +1
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> internalkernel: im looking at OMGubuntu
<akgraner> holstein, the thing would be huge
<internalkernel> Im just getting down to some work... but I'll dig through those links this evening.
<holstein> you want internalkernel i'll let you know what ive gotten to
<akgraner> thanks guys!
<holstein> akgraner: and it would take a week solid to get it together
<internalkernel> lol... work work work
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-28
<holstein> internalkernel: i got sidetracked on a network issue at my parents
<holstein> let me know what you do with those links
<holstein> and i'll work more on it after my gig tonite
<internalkernel> holstein: I got stuck in an elevator...
<Pendulum> internalkernel: aww, that sucks
<moiso> akgraner?
<moiso> Amber?
<moiso> I want to help with translations
<akgraner> hey
<akgraner> awesome!
<akgraner> Thank you!!
<moiso> just tell me :)
<akgraner> Are you on a translation team now?
<moiso> nope, I'm kind of a noob here
<moiso> a guy told me you can guide me
<akgraner> moiso, thank you again!  And I am looking forward to working with you on so more items
<akgraner> Thanks for your time tonight!!
<moiso> Thank you akgraner!
<akgraner> moiso, thank you  - I'll email you a checklist of sorts
<akgraner> Have a great weekend and I should be back online on Sunday afternoon sometime
<holstein> internalkernel: D'oh
<holstein> i think we still got some time
<holstein> i'll try and get some things up there tonite
<holstein> internalkernel: you around?
<holstein> akgraner: ive been slacking on grabbing stuff from that page
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<holstein> BUT im in town tomorrow nite
<holstein> and around all afternoon tomorrow
<holstein> maybe we can buckle down on it then?
<internalkernel> holstein: that's about the time frame I'm thinking as well - I have to much stuff going on right now.
<internalkernel> I'll be free towards tomorrow evening... I have to build a closet :/
<holstein> internalkernel: let me know if you need help
<holstein> i'll come over and hold your beer for you
<internalkernel> holstein: awesome... but it'll probably some Tequila... and you're welcome to come over of course - we can work on rolling an ISO too
<holstein> internalkernel: yeah
<holstein> i gotta get with you on that
#ubuntu-news 2010-08-29
 * holstein looking through the links at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions
<holstein> in the press section
<holstein> for news from the 22nd to the 24th
<holstein> OK
<holstein> im down to http://www.junauza.com/
<holstein> from the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions links at the 'in the press section'
<holstein> and im going to eat
<holstein> let me know if anyone does anymore work there
<holstein> while im gone
 * holstein back to work on the search
<holstein> akgraner: when you get a minute
<holstein> look at https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0AdKZelXU8Y2LZGNrcHRkYmhfODlkODNxNnRnZA&hl=en
<holstein> 'in the press'
<holstein> take out whatever doesnt go, and i'll do some summaries later tonite
<holstein> internalkernel: i think i pretty much got all the stories from the 22nd to the 24th
<holstein> if you want to start summarizing whenever the list gets finalized
<holstein> :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-22
<akgraner> holstein, et all I'll work on more in a few...:-)
<holstein> !calendar
<pleia2> looks like we're almost done :)
<pleia2> just a few more blogosphere and one more in other news
<pleia2> ok, blogosphere stuff still to be done, and one for launchpad
<pleia2> I'll do the stats and stuff in the morning, but if someone else could get to the rest of the summaries in the next 12 hours that'd be great :)
<pleia2> I've copied the completed sections over to the wiki
 * holstein checks in
<akgraner> holstein what's left...
 * nlsthzn waves
<pleia2> same summaries needed as last night, blogosphere stuff and launchpad
<holstein> pleia2: yeah... i'll check in when i have time
<holstein> im in and out today
<holstein> not sure if i'll be much help til later
<akgraner> pleia2, ok I'll work on those in about an hour...need to finish a few things first
<pleia2> thanks all
 * nlsthzn is on it...
<nlsthzn> Ok... that seems done... I am very glad that there is a lot of proof reading on these as I am sure I blundered and stuttered on several of them... my mind switched of a good few hours ago
<akgraner> hey pleia2 want to add the UW announcement to this week's UWN?  I know it's past the deadline but it's not like we've published it yet?
<pleia2> akgraner: nah, we'll wait until next week (there are several things that came in over the weekend that we're not including)
<akgraner> gotcha  - I'm a little bias ;-)
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> copying summaries to wiki now
<akgraner> pleia2, cool - let me know when there in and I'll lend eyes to proof it there..:-)
<pleia2> ok, all summaries in, I still need to do stats and stuff but work beckons :)
<pleia2> people can start editorial review of the summaries anyway
<akgraner> pleia2, I'm thinking we may want to add this to the Fridge - http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/08/22/ubuntu-11-10-release-parties/
<akgraner> I can go ahead if no one else is working on that...
<pleia2> sounds good
<akgraner> K i'm on it..:-)  just didn't want to duplicate effort if someone else was working on it
<akgraner> posted
<akgraner> pleia2, just finished my last interview of the day - need about 30 minutes to recover. :-)  What do you need help with?
<pleia2> akgraner: I'm adding stats now, can you collect "Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings"?
<pleia2> I'll let you know when I'm done editing
<akgraner> yeppers..let me grab something to drink and I'll work on it..:-)
<akgraner> thanks
<pleia2> ok, I'm done
<akgraner> k I'll update those links now
<akgraner> done
<akgraner> want me to pull out all the ## and stuff?
<akgraner> pleia2, what are you all using to test the links?
<akgraner> I can do that and pull out all the ## and stuffs as well as read through it all one more time.  Do you want me to publish it as well?  I'd like to see if I remember how to do all this from last week..
<pleia2> akgraner: http://validator.w3.org/checklink
<pleia2> it will fail on all wiki links, but otherwise should be ok
<pleia2> akgraner: and sure, go ahead with all that :) and I'll handle the fridge publishing script
<pleia2> also add need to add "In this issue" section
<akgraner> gotcha
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, can you see if those articles I included in "In this Issue" are ok?  I like how you all have shortened that section..meant to tell you sooner..:-/
<akgraner> pleia2, links look good
<akgraner> I think we're ready to pull out "Work in Progress" and publish
<pleia2> akgraner: looks good to me
<akgraner> alright I'll take that out and do what I did last week let's see if I have forgotten :-)
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> pleia2, woo hoo!
<akgraner> Now that was easy...
<akgraner> I'll post to the list and go from there :-)
<pleia2> :D
<akgraner> I <3 y'all!
<pleia2> ok, I'll prep the fridge post (you'll just need to go into drafts, preview it and make sure the links work)
<akgraner> will do :-)
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=4030&action=edit
<pleia2> even better, the direct link!
<pleia2> some of the links probably need to get fixed up (it's a little goofy with ' and a few other characters)
<akgraner> oh crap I forgot about those :-)
<akgraner> Darn it - I haven't forgotten about the wiki mark up in 2 years DOH!
<akgraner> and just when I thought I got this..:-)  I'll fix them before I post to the forum
<akgraner> speaking of forum what was that you said to search and replace with /n/n with /n
<pleia2> the backticks `` should be ok (nhandler's script should strip them" it's the ' characters in the fridge post that get wonky so you just need to check links on fridge
<akgraner> yep it did
<akgraner> I will :-) thanks!
<pleia2> cool
<akgraner> but I forget the space issue hunt and replace you showed me
<pleia2> open up the file in gedit and replace \n\n with \n
 * akgraner writes it doe this time :-)
<akgraner> got it
<pleia2> (this should be trivial to add into the script, I'll nudge nhandler about it)
<akgraner> I was typing n\n\ not \n\n :-)
<akgraner> the Fridge post looks good... I <3 that script
<akgraner> ok I love Love LOVE all the scripts :-)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue229#Elizabeth_Krumbach:_News_is_hard.2C_but_we.27re_making_it_easier link doesn't work
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue229#Screenshots_and_Video:_New_Improved_Unity_Interface_Lands_in_Ubuntu_11.10 should be fixed too
<akgraner> hmm what happened /me looks at the wiki
<pleia2> the rest are ok though
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue229
<pleia2> it's just the script being a bit silly with special characters
<pleia2> just need to manually pull the links from the wiki
<pleia2> so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue229#Elizabeth_Krumbach:_News_is_hard.2C_but_we.2BIBk-re_making_it_easier and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue229#A.5BScreenshots_and_Video.5D_New_Improved_Unity_Interface_Lands_in_Ubuntu_11.10
<pleia2> and update the post
<akgraner> Gotcha -:-)
<akgraner> ok I think it's fixed...
<akgraner> :-)  I wouldn't have thought to look at the actual link now since it takes you to the wiki page  :-/
<pleia2> perfect :)
<akgraner> and last but not least - The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue229
<akgraner> so on the googledoc are you just changing the Issue number and  the setting up a Issue 230?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> let me see if I can share nhandler's process doc with you
<akgraner> Are we still adding the issues to the archives by hand?
<akgraner> or is there a script for that now too?
<pleia2> what email address?
<pleia2> all wiki stuff is still by hand :(
<pleia2> wiki hs hard to script
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> gmail or ubuntu one is fine
<pleia2> ok, I added akgraner@gmail to the really rough doc
<pleia2> the hope is to flesh this out and then update the wiki
<akgraner> no worries - I just don't want to mess up the cool new process :-)  I am loving this
<pleia2> yeah, it's amazing what some scripts and a few simplifications can do
<akgraner> grrr I can't get the current re-direct to show 229
<akgraner> it's stuck on 227 and I thought I changed it in the right spot..
<pleia2> hrm, that seems broken
<pleia2> stupid wiki
<akgraner> I updated archives and wiki page except for the redirect
<akgraner> pleia2, Which template are you all using the suggested one or the old one?
<pleia2> and created 230 template \o/
<pleia2> I've updated IssueTemplate to incorporate changes
<akgraner> ahh ok
<pleia2> I think it has most of the ones from the Suggested
<akgraner> ok just want to make sure I new which one you all were using :-)
<akgraner> are you just using googledoc and the wiki
<pleia2> yeah, the etherpad isn't very reliable
<pleia2> I still check -Ideas every week in case anonymous users add stuff, but I don't recommend use for regular contributors
<akgraner> Ok I was just going to remove those if they weren't being used
<akgraner> k
<pleia2> I'd say remove http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN
<akgraner> ok will do
<pleia2> can add UWN-Ideas around
<pleia2> s/add/leave
<pleia2> communicating is hard today
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> done :-)
<pleia2> oh, and this doesn't work anymore You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed
<pleia2> so we sould probably remove that too
<pleia2> aah I shouldn't get started, the wiki needs a lot of work :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-23
<akgraner> pleia2, yep all the wiki need a lot of work
<akgraner> I started about 1.5 (wow that seems like a long time ago) trying to re-org and update the Fridge an UWN pages
<akgraner> some had not been touched since 2008
<akgraner> and were even worse...I'm happy to help as I think they all need to be updated
<akgraner> we need a new landing page for the news team..yadda yadda yadda...
<pleia2> yeah, I've been hoping work will calm down enough for me to think about it some
<akgraner> nods
<Myrtti> in theory, I've got nothing but time, gals
<akgraner> yeah??
<Myrtti> well, in reality, too, but a void is always filled, or how did that physical law go again
<akgraner> Myrtti, you know that gets ya action items
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> I have/had a googledoc with my suggested updates - let me see if I can find it
<Myrtti> well, "in theory" in this case means that I fill my schedule with browsing LinkedIn
<akgraner> granted I am sure the updates need updating now :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, Myrtti et all - I'll see if I can find it - if not we can start a new page - and figure out the best way to organize the gaggle of pages that are there now...:)
<Myrtti> great. I'll head to bed now so have a fun and productive / restful $timeofday :-D good night
<akgraner> Myrtti, have a great night catch ya tomorrow then
<pleia2> night Myrtti
<pleia2> I haven't even gone through all the wiki pages linked
<pleia2> maybe some time later this week, but right now I need a break from my computer screen :)
<Myrtti> (it's over 0100 and we should head out and back home before 0900, need to get piping and stuff to install a new kitchen tap before our new dishwasher arrives, argh, need to fall asleep like, now, but here I am... arrrgghh^2 anyway nitenite)
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, I can add that s/\n\n/\n/g thing into the script. I had hoped to investigate the actual cause of the issue, but never got around to it
<nlsthzn-work> pleia2: jledbetter: Cheri703: Congrats on your positions as the Ubuntu Women Leadership Team :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jledbetter> nlsthzn-work, Thank you
<nlsthzn-work> :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-24
<log69> hi all! anyone interested in helping me test my software: tomld? security related stuff. I'm about to release my first stable version soon. my site: http://log69.com/tomld_en.html - if it's proper, i'd gladly contribute writing a news from it if anybody interested
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-25
<nlsthzn> Station :D
<akgraner> pleia2, I look over the  issue 230 googledoc - there's a lot of links so I'm going to start plugging in some summaries tonight so hopefully we aren't scrambling on Monday...ahh organization :-)
<akgraner> s/look/looked
<pleia2> akgraner: ok :) feel free to pull ones that don't fit, throughout the week I tend to just add everything I find and par them down on friday
<pleia2> or move things if they're in the wrong places
<akgraner> gotcha I added a couple of things yesterday as well
<pleia2> fridge has been down for over 2 hours
<pleia2> (I keep hoping it'll just come back...)
<pleia2> time to submit a ticket?
 * pleia2 does
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-27
<pleia2> summary time! https://docs.google.com/document/edit?id=18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk :)
 * holstein brings out the summary hammer :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-08-28
 * nlsthzn gets into SuMmArY mode... 
 * nlsthzn is again in summay mode...
<nlsthzn> *summary mode >.<
<philipballew> need help?
<nlsthzn> philipballew: Sure... there is a lot of articles still in need of attention :)
 * nlsthzn just did one on Ubuntu Youth written by a certain philipballew ;)
 * philipballew wonders who that is :)
<nlsthzn> :)
<pleia2> so, openhatch has created this for us: http://events.openhatch.org/venues/5
<pleia2> but we'll need to import our ical to http://events.openhatch.org/sources/new to make it update
<pleia2> each time an update is made
 * pleia2 can't really commit to this
<pleia2> and this is the wrong channel
 * pleia2 headdesk
 * pleia2 talks about this in the classroom channel now
<pleia2> I've copied over completed sections, we still need summaries for: Press, Blogosphere and Other News
<akgraner> pleia2, migraine since yesterday bit it finally broke - I'll grab a shower and then jump on what ever needs finishing
<akgraner> s/bit/but
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :)
<pleia2> still need all summaries from Press, Blogosphere and Other News
<holstein> OK
<holstein> theres one in 'in other news' that says "w/ Ubucon"
<holstein> im not sure what that means
<holstein> otherwise, i just knocked the rest of them out :)
<holstein> pleia2: ^^
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-20
<pleia2> ok, I'm finishing up summaries, and bullet pointing the podcasts
<JoseeAntonioR> philballew: was going to do some
<pleia2> I need to get this off to the editors ASAP :\
<pleia2> just 2 left to do
<JoseeAntonioR> tried to do one
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> I don't actually know what he means by "top 3" - maybe news?
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, maybe
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, think so
<pleia2> I thought it was features too, until I reread the wayland one :)
<JoseeAntonioR> he's defining changes between releases I think
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> ok, that's the last of it!
<pleia2> copying over now
<pleia2> oops, I forgot to do dev team meetings
<Cheri703> anything I can still help with?
<pleia2> just sent the mail off to the editors, so if you see any obvious issues, now's the time to review :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue279
<Unit193> ...They changed wiki servers, somehow it's throwing off the cert check.
<pleia2> doh
<pleia2> oh bother, it's monday, I was supposed to release UWN during my lunch break
<pleia2> 500 Can't connect to wiki.ubuntu.com:443 (certificate verify failed) at ./publish-uwn.pl line 21.
<pleia2> argh.
<pleia2> stupid bad cert
<Unit193> Welcome to my world.
<Unit193> Pretty sure the links should be good.
<pleia2> need to figure out how to get LWP to ignore bad cert
<pleia2> suppose I could temporarily make PERL_LWP_SSL_VERIFY_HOSTNAME false
 * pleia2 just does that
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue279
<JoseeAntonioR> yay
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-21
<Unit193> pleia2: In case you weren't following, it isn't a Ubuntu server issue, they are using SNI and wget 1.14 supports that, but whatever you are using for publishing doesn't appear to.
<pleia2> Unit193: yeah, I noticed earlier that it was working fine in my browser
<Unit193> As did I, however my recompiled version of wget now just doesn't trust the cert...
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-22
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-23
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-24
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-August/000160.html for fridge
<pleia2> I'm on a train, will use nhandler's script to do fridge if no one else gets to it first (my net connectio nis not reliable enough right now)
<Unit193> I would, but nope.
<pleia2> doh, I thought the script was in ~uwn script repository
<pleia2> oh, it is
 * pleia2 eyes bzr suspiciously
<pleia2> ok it's on the frige
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: good morning
#ubuntu-news 2012-08-26
<pleia2> got a couple summaries but not many, for anyone who has time it would be greatly appreciated :) http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
 * holstein looking pleia2 
<pleia2> hi there holstein :)
<pleia2> thank you!
<pleia2> yay, most of planet is done :)
<pleia2> anyone around to help with more summaries?
<pleia2> anyone else around for summaries?
<holstein> pleia2: i can do a few more later for sure...
<pleia2> thanks :)
<holstein> it'll be like 4 hours from now
<pleia2> I've been in Xubuntu land all day
<holstein> i'll check in though
 * pleia2 nods
<gonyere> pleia2 what do you need hlep with?
<holstein> http://bit.ly/vDkJyf summaries
<gonyere> do you need help writing more of the summaries or editing or both?
<pleia2> writing more
<pleia2> we still need about half of them
<pleia2> editing comes later :)
<gonyere> k
<gonyere> one thing i notice just scanning through is there mostly 'announces' when it should probably be 'has announced'
<pleia2> thanks! if you do end up writing some, please add your name/nick to the end of the document so we can credit you
<pleia2> we're describing the post itself, so it's like "in this post $foo announces"
<gonyere> yeah, but it still just sounds a bit odd considering all this is stuff thats already happened
<pleia2> I guess if you don't consider them as summaries and instead take them as news itself
<pleia2> but I tend to see them as summaries
<pleia2> huh, I just realized our StyleGuidelines aren't linked in the header
<pleia2> there we go
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/StyleGuidelines should help
<JoseeAntonioR> hey pleia2, I'll take a look at it in a second
<pleia2> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: is that supposed to go in the template?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: we're editing the google doc right now, I'll move it to the template after the first reviews
<pleia2> the doc is here: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
<JoseeAntonioR> I meant, the style guidelines, should they be linked somewhere?
<pleia2> they are now linked in the header of UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, then :)
<pleia2> and I send them out the the summary writers and editors that are emailed each week
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-19
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> running behind on UWN this week, if anyone has some time to write some summaries that'd be great
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-21
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue330
<pleia2> (finally)
<pleia2> we were pretty lean on contributors this week and I've had company
<pleia2> (company who wants to visit san francisco, not work on UWN :))
<pleia2> they switched us over to SSO-only already :(
<pleia2> I haven't made time in my schedule to rewrite the scripts yet
<pleia2> unless someone wants to do it manually, discourse and fridge posts will need to wait until I at least have the scripts hacked up enough to do stdout
<jose> pleia2: if you give me a clue on how to do it, maybe I can take that work item
<pleia2> jose: so this script http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~uwn/uwn/scripts/view/head:/fridge/publish-uwn-fridge.pl currently does a bunch of parsing of the wiki and then loads up the html result and sends it to fridge
<jose> mhm
<pleia2> we just need to comment out the "send to fridge" stuff and have it spit out the html at the terminal
<pleia2> very simple, I've just had a guest in town + work :)
<jose> which HTML?
<pleia2> (FF week in openstack, fun times)
<pleia2> jose: the whole post to fridge, looks like this: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/08/12/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-329/
<pleia2> we want that spit out at the terminal so we can log into fridge and just paste it in the text box
<jose> and what about putting that in a text file? wouldn't that be better?
<pleia2> sure whatever
<pleia2> I was just saying stdout because this is the quick-easy-hack
<pleia2> we actually want to submit it to fridge in the final version, we're just getting to limping right now until we can fix it properly
 * pleia2 returns to her guest
<jose> ok, let me see what can I do
<jose> have fun!
<pleia2> thanks and thanks! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: you have a MP on queue, btw :) https://code.launchpad.net/~jose/uwn/fridge-uwn-fix/+merge/181187
<jose> working on fridge uwn post
<jose> and published
<jose> pleia2: we're having an issue around here, the fridge uwn post is not on the planet and was marked with the planet category
<jose> it's updated now
<jose> (after about 1h)
<pleia2> jose: fridge and other wp sites that canonical hosts (xubuntu, loco council) have really big caches in front of them, this impacts greatly how quickly they're picked up by planets, including p.u.c
<jose> yeah, seemed weird anyways :)
<pleia2> jose: and thanks! I'll test the code in the MP soon
<jose> no worries
 * smartboyhw says hello to pleia2 and jose
<jose> o/
<pleia2> welcome smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> pleia2, jose how's life?
<jose> smartboyhw: all going good around here, playing a bit with xml :)
<smartboyhw> jose, :)
<pleia2> smartboyhw: good good, you?
<smartboyhw> pleia2, jose good good here
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-22
<jose> pleia2: hey, just got the email, thanks for approving! btw, is tarmac merging that?
<pleia2> jose: I just realized I don't know
<jose> :P
<pleia2> I haven't worked on lp mps since hey started using it
<pleia2> s/hey/they
<jose> now I need to find out where that button is
<pleia2> I merged it
<jose> great, thanks!
<pleia2> jose: wanna do ml2fridge.pl too? :)
<jose> oh, yeah, I was going to ask about that one
<jose> for sure
<pleia2> \o/
<jose> if you give me a couple mins I can do it now
<pleia2> sure, I'll be around for a bit
<jose> ok then!
<jose> pleia2: btw, I found a bug on that script... it's actually filled in.
<jose> will be fixed on the push
<pleia2> jose: haha, out!
<pleia2> ouch too
<pleia2> just write your fix, don't bother mentioning that in changelog ;)
<jose> sure :)
<pleia2> fortunately my pwsafe confirms that password was only used for UWN, and you can't log in via pw now anyway
<pleia2> (my passwords tend to be randomized, I think they just made that one up for my account when it was created)
<jose> and MP submitted, https://code.launchpad.net/~jose/uwn/fix-ml2fridge/+merge/181460
<jose> pleia2: question, you know what a consumer secret for an openid is?
<jose> well, /me leaves for bed.
<pleia2> jose: nope
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Man, really, really crappy today.
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-23
<dholbach> good morning
<pleia2> PaulW2U: you rock :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: thanks!
<pleia2> posting lts update to fridge
<jose> great, thanks pleia2 :)
#ubuntu-news 2013-08-25
<jose> pleia2: is it fine if I create some test drafts on the fridge? not posting them at all, but will try to see if I can work out openid auth in the scripts
<pleia2> jose: go for it :)
<pleia2> and thanks!
<jose> pleia2: no worries. btw, do you have a minute? I'm stuck at some perl-y things
<pleia2> jose: I'm running in degraded mode (on my phone, no wifi at home at the moment, redoing networking)
<jose> pleia2: no prob then, good luck with all of that
<pleia2> I can help tomorrow once I'm back if you are still stuck :)
<jose> sure, I'll try to get around this today :)
<jose> thanks!
<xephexx1> Nvidia version 304.88 is  a little bit buggy when opening multiple windows and using my clipboard does anybody have any ideas?
<xephexx1> Another glorious day here in Ubuntu-Land hope everybody has a great one...<<<XΞpћΞxҲ™>>>
<jose> working on the post for the change from approved to verified locoteams
<jose> posted
<PaulW2U> pleia2: UWN summaries done despite another very very low turnout this week :(
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks again for all your work, I think this week I'll send a note to all our current summary writers, we have like 40 on the list, some of whom have never participated
<pleia2> hopefully I can find some who just need some guidance
<PaulW2U> 40 ????
<pleia2> heh, yeah
<pleia2> I should say, many of whom have never participated :)
<pleia2> I do a call for help, add them to the list, silence
<pleia2> emailing every week!
<PaulW2U> I sometimes see two or three on a Sunday but usually none on Saturday
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> saturday is my day off, so I haven't kept a close watch on it lately
<pleia2> my husband is rewriging the home network, so I'm on [Dthe roof, lousy wifi here :)
<pleia2> errewiring too
<PaulW2U> on the roof?
 * pleia2 is mostly staying out of his way so her sysadmin self doesn't grump about the network configuration
<pleia2> it's a roof deck, I live in a high rise
<jose> hey pleia2, have a min? couldn't get around the perl-y thing
<pleia2> jose: ask away :)
<jose> let me pastebin
<jose> pleia2: so, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6025788/ is for the openid auth. I have the $cgi variable, but it's not defined anywhere as my $cgi blah blah blah, and it gives me a global symbol error or something like that
<jose> any idea on how to get that fixed?
<pleia2> jose: why not define it?
<jose> because I don't know how
<pleia2> well, what is it? :)
<pleia2> looks like you pulled this script from somewhere else?
<pleia2> it definitely needs to be set at some point, either earlier in the script or by a script that includes this one
<jose> yeah, I did try to pull it and modify it
<jose> it's basically getting the check url so the users can login to the sso service and it gives a reply to the script
<jose> though I'm not quite sure if it'll work from a cli
<pleia2> so look at the original script and see where it defined it? or maybe it's an environment variable or something
<pleia2> ah yeah, that could be
<pleia2> in a web browser it's easier because it just hooks into lp, from cli you need to launch a browser
<jose> yeah
<jose> I'll see what I can do after lunch, thanks!
<pleia2> there are tools in ubuntu-land that do (ubuntu-bug) but they're mostly in python afaik
<jose> and what about porting the code to python?
<jose> I can try
<pleia2> that would be fine, I think nhandler went with perl because of the better regex handling (and these scripts do love regexes!)
<jose> I've seen that
<jose> well, time for lunch, talk to you in a while!
<pleia2> enjoy :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: if anyone needs some guidance then akgraner's session at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpaYsbRnteQ might be useful. It got me started :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: ah, good call! thanks, I'll have a browse and include it in my email
<scott_ev> hey, I think I need to get involved with the UWN again.  Surely the process has changed some since I was involved so I'll need to be schooled a little.
<scott_ev> luckily some names here are familiar - akgraner, nhandler, and pleia2 - hello again
<PaulW2U> scott_ev: hi there, we definitely need help with summary writing
<scott_ev> PaulW2U: ok, what's the process?
<scott_ev> is it something I can do during the week or is everything done on one day?  I can work just about any time
<PaulW2U> take a look at http://bit.ly/vDkJyf. It's finished for this week but links are added during the week and summaries written at the weekend
<scott_ev> also, a few members of my LoCo are looking for things to do to help as they are thinking about applying for ubuntu membership.  I'll see if I can get some more help if needed.  OK, I can start writing summaries on Sat.
<scott_ev> w00t!! I made it into this week's edition!! haha; I'm famous
<PaulW2U> great. I've been very much on my own for the past few weeks with only pleia2 adding links and writing summaries
<PaulW2U> Also have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/StyleGuidelines before you start writing
<scott_ev> understood.  we have our meeting tonight and I'll put the word out
<PaulW2U> You also might want to get on pleia2's mailing list so that you know when you can start writing summaries
<pleia2> welcome scott_ev :)
<scott_ev> I may be able to convince a few volunteers that this is their best opportunity to start showing work outside of the LoCo
<scott_ev> pleia2: good to see you again
<pleia2> I send an email every Friday night to everyone on my list of summary writers
<scott_ev> it's been much too long
<pleia2> summaries are written Saturday - Sunday
<pleia2> so I can add you to that list of writers if you'd like :)
<scott_ev> k, great. add j dot scott dot gwin at ubuntu to thaqt list
<pleia2> k
<scott_ev> IIRC your nick is about princess leia and not the pleiadese (sp) system
<pleia2> right :)
<scott_ev> nice, I still have some medium-term memory left
<scott_ev> w00t
<pleia2> I do have a pleiades necklace though, given the similarity it's grown on me ;)
<scott_ev> nice, it's a very important system according to many religion's cosmology
<pleia2> so I hear!
<scott_ev> after many many years in meditation I can back up that sentiment
<scott_ev> if you look at my wiki you can see how lazy I've been for nearly 2 years.  it was nice to drop back and be a generic end user but that got boring
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> well, we're glad to have you back
<scott_ev> I nearly downloaded the whole net, watched and read everything - filled up a nas then quit being a leech
<scott_ev> thanks, this will be fun.  I'm amazed we ever got published back when it was me, johnc4510, and tyche
<pleia2> it's amazing you guys kept it going for so long with such a small team
<scott_ev> and a few others - we did everything on sunday morning somehgow
 * pleia2 nods
<scott_ev> old guys rule!!!
<scott_ev> haha
<pleia2> lol
<scott_ev> actually, it's just sad that we had nothing better to do....
<scott_ev> but john was a great leader for quite a while
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> and nah, people love UWN, it's a worthy thing to spend time on :)
<scott_ev> agreed
<scott_ev> taking over the loco after john was more work than I had imagined
<pleia2> I bet
<scott_ev> I think I just burned out from leading the loco, working with uwn, helping the local lug, etc.  I was working more than I did before I retirede
<pleia2> hah
<scott_ev> I'm looking fwd to being a participant again
<jose> and we look forward on having you on the team!
 * jose waves
 * scott_ev waves back - thanks
<scott_ev> and I did that w/o a rotten trout!
<pleia2> haha
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-18
 * pleia2 dives into summaries
<jose> pleia2: still need some?
<pleia2> jose: if you want to write the canonical ones
<pleia2> was just going to bullet point them, but if you're up for 3 summaries, woo :)
 * pleia2 works on stats
<pleia2> woot, thanks jose
<pleia2> ok, off to editors
<pleia2> Unit193: when you have a moment? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue379
<Unit193> SGA time, and a good one.  Sure thing, doc.
<pleia2> :)
<Unit193> Lookin' good.
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-19
<jose> pleia2: want me to release?
<pleia2> jose: nah, I'm on it :)
<jose> cool then!
<pleia2> and adding you to the credits!
<Unit193> :D
<jose> hehe thanks :)
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 379 for the week August 11 - 17, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue379
<pleia2> d'aw, I missed the news about ubuntu manual 14.04
 * pleia2 puts it in 380 anyway
#ubuntu-news 2014-08-24
<silverlion> o/
<silverlion> hi there: can you pls include http://t.co/olJ8vNjJjf to the next episode of uwn pls? would be great!
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-17
<pleia2> airports airports, I've chiped in on the AI article and moved it to the Canonical spot, otherwise the newsletter is looking pretty complete
<pleia2> jose: you'll move to wiki and get off to editors?
<jose> pleia2: yep! will work on it in a bit
<jose> packing ÑD
<jose> :D *
<pleia2> I'll do a editorial review when I'm home tomorrow afternoon before publishing
<pleia2> woo TLF :)
<jose> great!
<jose> yep ÑD
<jose> urgh, keyboard switch fail :P
<pleia2> I'm in Lima airport, boarding in ~20 minutes
<pleia2> so packing up now :)
<pleia2> have safe flights tomorrow!
<jose> thanks, you too! hope everything goes alright
<pleia2> thanks
<jose> also, you feeling better_
<pleia2> jose: feeling much better, thanks :) darn altitude in cusco
<MooDoo> loving the pic pleia2 :)
<MooDoo> pics on fb i meant lol
 * ahoneybun guesses pleia2 did not like the weather in Miami lol
<PaulW2U> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U \o/
<pleia2> ugh, travel stomach, will work to publish in a bit, need to take it easy
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-18
<pleia2> woo, not much editorial review for me to do, publishing now
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 430 for the week August 10 - 16, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue430
<ahoneybun> what is your time pleia2?
<pleia2> I'm back home, so it's just after 8pm
<Unit193> Looks good.
<ahoneybun> it's after 11 pm here
<ahoneybun> seems I can't be on the Q&A panel tomorrow :(
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks
 * ahoneybun should have wrote this before: http://t.co/5Y34dKrhPf
<ahoneybun> popps
<ahoneybun> oh that works
<pleia2> ugh, slowest publishing in history over here, stomach ache plus a thousand distractions
<MooDoo> morning
<pleia2> g'day MooDoo
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-19
<MooDoo> mrning all
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-21
<PaulW2U> Minimal input from me for the next couple of days. One of those weekends with family commitments, :(
<PaulW2U> I'll do what I can but normal service will resume on Monday :)
<pleia2> ok, thanks for the heads up
<pleia2> I'm actually home this weekend (day off on Saturday, full force on Sunday)
<nhandler> A bit out of the swing of things, but I don't have any real plans this weekend, so let me know if you need any help with summaries/editing/whatever. I should also clean up some of those scripts at some point :P
<pleia2> nhandler: ooh, I'll file formal bugs for things in the script I want fixed (they're on my personal todo list, but don't belong there)
<pleia2> s/script/scripts
<pleia2> nhandler: actually, can you enable bugs for https://launchpad.net/uwn ?
<nhandler> pleia2: Done. File away :)
<pleia2> nhandler: thank you :)
<nhandler> (For some reason, I really wanted to type 'Fly Away' there, but I think you've done enough flying for a while)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> all added \o/
<pleia2> mhall119: when you're back from vacation, I have a bug that you could add the REST API for loco.u.c to so we can move on https://bugs.launchpad.net/uwn/+bug/1487595
<nhandler> pleia2: All look reasonable and pretty straightforward. I should be able to hopefully knock them out this weekend. The only one that might take a bit more time would be the REST API one (depends on how straightforward the API is)
<pleia2> nhandler: thanks, I've been saying the same thing for about 3 months on all the bugs, but time o_o
<pleia2> they are easy enough, just
<nhandler> pleia2: I completely understand :)
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-22
<pleia2> ok, newsletter sent off to summary writers
<nhandler> pleia2: I fixed all of the bugs that you reported today other than the REST API one. If I get the chance, I would like to completely re-write these scripts (they are very ugly)
<nhandler> So the API isn't the best, and it only does XML (no JSON), but it is usable. pleia2, if you could put a complete sample of the final wiki output, that would be very useful.
<nhandler> Actually, ignore me about the whole XML/JSON thing
<nhandler> And there is a functional LoCo event script. Let me know if the output format needs to be changed
#ubuntu-news 2015-08-23
<pleia2> nhandler: nice, thanks, I'll have a look soonish (by tomorrow)
<pleia2> summaries looking good, just need some for blogosphere
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-24
<pleia2> tsimonq2: btw, since the lubuntu poll closes before the newsletter is being released, we'll likely drop the article :\
<tsimonq2> pleia2: well when creating the poll, I intentionally wanted it to go for more than a week so a people could vote, that included UWN :/
<tsimonq2> s/a people/a lot of people/
<tsimonq2> not a big deal but I sort of designed it so this wouldn't happen :/
<pleia2> yeah, should have made it longer, there really wasn't enough news to releasr this week
<pleia2> you could extend it :)
<tsimonq2> that's my plan
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-25
<jose> pleia2: did you get that email?
<pleia2> jose: what email?
<Unit193> Second one from the left.
<jose> pleia2: I got a 'comment is waiting in moderation' from the fridge
<jose> actually, from ubuntu-news.org
<pleia2> jose: ah, I don't think so
<jose> it was sent to editor.ubuntu.news@ubuntu.com
<pleia2> ah, I'd have to check the gmail account
<pleia2> but that is at my desk, and I have a cat sleeping on me
<jose> lol np. just got another one... I'll check and otherwise report to IS if I keep getting them
<tsimonq2> I'm working to get the Beta 1 announcement send with Set, so I'll post to Fridge
<pleia2> thanks :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: I'm gonna post it in like 5 mins (not done yet), see if you can spot what's different about the post. We did something different in the wording of one of the paragraphs that's fairly obvious to spot. ;)
<tsimonq2> there done
<tsimonq2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2016/08/25/yakkety-yak-beta-1-released/
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-26
<pleia2> tsimonq2: is the lubuntu post going to be appended to extend poll deadline? (adding links to the doc now)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: yes it is
<tsimonq2> pleia2: could you readd if removed please?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: thanks :) didn't remove it, just left a note in the doc, resolved that now
<tsimonq2> great :)
<tsimonq2> ooh UWN summaries \o/
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-08-28
<pleia2> we need more summaries, if anyone is around this afternoon :)
<tsimonq2> as soon as this room cools down'
<tsimonq2> :P
 * tsimonq2 can't be efficient when it's 80 degrees F
<pleia2> darn summer :)
<tsimonq2> well it's that, and dad made us shut off the AC overnight, so I woke up at noon really hot (meanwhile he has the AC on in the living room :|)
<pleia2> x_x
<pleia2> crazy
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-21
<guiverc> uwn: editor email sent; only summaries in planet (rest listed), scripts run -- but any errors or anything detected on wiki, please tell me.
<tsimonq2> guiverc: Thanks!
#ubuntu-news 2017-08-23
 * tsimonq2 works on UWN
<tsimonq2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 517 for the week of August 15 - 21, 2017 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue517
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-21
<Bashing-om> And UWN542 here we come :P
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Thanks for all the (last-minute) work too! :P
<Bashing-om> :) .. If I had of done it right to start with ... wud not be any last minute work to be done :P
<krytarik> Well, I'm more referring to today rather than yesterday already on the wiki page. :P
<krytarik> That's not to say that I'm not generally fine with doing it like this too though - just seems a little much at once. :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 541 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/20/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-541/ (by guiverc)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Freespire 4.0 Officially Released, Based on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/freespire-4-0-officially-released-based-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-522363.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Collabora Improves Linux Support for Chromebook Devices in Linux Kernel 4.18 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/collabora-improves-linux-support-for-chromebook-devices-in-linux-kernel-4-18-522364.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 4 Neat New GTK Themes for Your Linux Desktop @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134590 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Valve Makes It Easier for Linux Steam Users to Run Windows Games on Their PCs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/valve-makes-it-easier-for-linux-steam-users-to-run-windows-games-on-their-pcs-522365.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-22
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: ZBiotics Crowdfunding Campaign Launched @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/08/21/zbiotics-crowdfunding-campaign-launched/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Bodhi Linux 5.0 Promises a Rock-Solid Moksha Desktop on Top of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/bodhi-linux-5-0-promises-a-rock-solid-moksha-desktop-on-top-of-ubuntu-18-04-lts-522366.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Chrome OS 69 Will Finally Bring Linux Apps to Chromebooks, Night Light Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/chrome-os-69-will-finally-bring-linux-apps-to-chromebooks-night-light-support-522367.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE neon Linux Operating System Is Now Available for Pinebook 64-Bit ARM Laptops @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-neon-linux-operating-system-is-now-available-for-pinebook-64-bit-arm-laptops-522368.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Bodhi Linux 5.0 Released, Available to Download Now @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134640 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Chrome OS 69 Brings Linux Apps to (Some) Chromebooks @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134656 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.30 Brings Back Desktop Icons with Nautilus Integration, Wayland Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-30-brings-back-desktop-icons-with-nautilus-integration-wayland-support-522369.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: After Adopting LXQt, Lubuntu Is Switching to Wayland by Default for Ubuntu 20.10 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/after-adopting-lxqt-lubuntu-is-switching-to-wayland-by-default-for-ubuntu-20-10-522370.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME’s New ‘Desktop Icons’ Extension Enter Beta @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134669 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7.6 Enters Beta with Linux Container Innovations, More @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-7-6-enters-beta-with-linux-container-innovations-more-522371.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-23
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E24 – Mr. Penumbra’s 24-Hour Bookstore - Ubuntu Podcast @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/08/23/s11e24-mr-penumbras-24-hour-bookstore/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The $99 Pinebook Laptop Can Now Run KDE Neon @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134626 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: openSUSE Tumbleweed Is Now Powered by Linux Kernel 4.18, Introduces AV1 Support @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/opensuse-tumbleweed-is-now-powered-by-linux-kernel-4-18-introduces-av1-support-522373.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Thunderbird Monterail Themes Redux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134633 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Windows 95 Is Now Available on Linux, Mac, and Windows as an Electron App @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/windows-95-is-now-available-on-linux-mac-and-windows-as-an-electron-app-522375.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Design The Bacon Family Crest @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2018/08/23/design-the-bacon-family-crest/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Run Windows 95 on Your Desktop as an Electron App @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134736 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-24
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: Heading to the Bay Area @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/heading-to-the-bay-area
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, July 2018 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2018/08/24/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-july-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: Akademy Group Photo Automator @ https://jriddell.org/2018/08/24/akademy-group-photo-automator/
<Wild_Man> Hello krytarik, with news being so light this week would it be best to wait and publish a two week newsletter?
<krytarik> I wouldn't say it's particularly light at all on average.
<Wild_Man> Okay
<Wild_Man> krytarik, do you know how I can retrieve posts that have disappeared on facebook? I looked and did not find an answer but until I have recovered fully I just do not want to have to contact FB
<krytarik> Nope.
<Wild_Man> It is strange, my last post showing is June 25th
<Wild_Man> I am actually tired of FB
<krytarik> On what page?
<Wild_Man> Ubuntu Forums
<Wild_Man> the newsletter is good
<Wild_Man> there are a lot of missing posts
<krytarik> Wild_Man: https://www.facebook.com/help/community/question/?id=4660185755191
<Wild_Man> Thanks krytarik, I am not sure that is worth the trouble if I have to do it more then once, I will give it a try and see but if they disappear again, I will just post to twitter only
<krytarik> I mean that might be the reason - otherwise given all the circumstances I'm also in favor of just abandoning Facebook by now - if only it wasn't the most popular outlet of the Ubuntu News team..
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Canonical Outs Major Linux Kernel Updates for All Supported Ubuntu Releases @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-outs-major-linux-kernel-updates-for-all-supported-ubuntu-releases-522379.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<tsimonq2> I'm going to post a call for nominations for the Ubuntu Membership Board to the Fridge with my UMB hat on.
<krytarik> Fiiine!
<tsimonq2> Ermagerd, jose didn't close his <li> tags in the last announcement. :P
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Can it make it into the next newsletter, duuuude? :P http://ubuntu-news.org/2018/08/24/ubuntu-membership-board-call-for-nominations-6/
<krytarik> Of course!
<krytarik> Can you drop the "-6" off the slug though? :3
<tsimonq2> I can't, it seems.
<tsimonq2> Sorry.
<krytarik> And shouldn't this be mailed someplace too as per usual?
<tsimonq2> Yupper, just did that.
<Wild_Man> I will add the link to gdoc if you have not done it already krytarik
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Heh, just notice the previous one had a trailing "-5" too. :P
<krytarik> Wild_Man: Yes plz.
<Wild_Man> Okay
<krytarik> And feel free to social media it too.
<tsimonq2> If someone could publish to Twitter, I don't think I have access there anymore.
<tsimonq2> krytarik: Jiiiinx! :P
<Wild_Man> I will
<krytarik> tsimonq2: You are just laaazy I believe. :P
<tsimonq2> krytarik: You're not completely *wrong*. :P
<krytarik> Well to be quite honest, me too. >_>
<Wild_Man> For twitter should I just put "Ubuntu Membership Board call for nominations" and the link to the announcement?
<krytarik> Would suffice imo, yes.
<Wild_Man> That is what I thought but best to be sure
<Wild_Man> I will post this on the forum and retweet from the forums twitter account
<Wild_Man> All done
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Membership Board call for nominations @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/24/ubuntu-membership-board-call-for-nominations-6/
<krytarik> Wild_Man: And by "all" it would appear you mean one out of three social media outlets - maybe Chris is so inclined to do one of the other two later at least then. :P
<Wild_Man> Oops, I was thinking we just wanted to tweet it
<Wild_Man> Doing no
<Wild_Man> now
<Wild_Man> All three are done!
<krytarik> Awesome, thanks!
<Wild_Man> Your welcome!
<krytarik> ubuntu-news.org the domain sneaking into all the places, somebody might be to blame for this.. :P
<Bashing-om> Got to go mow for a bit .. back whenever and get some catching up work on UWN .
<Bashing-om> Surprise, surprise, Daughter has mowed the front 40 :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Happy Birthday, Linux! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134397 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 27 Interesting Facts about Linux @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134566 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-25
<guiverc> thanks wxl :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Membership Board call for nominations @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/08/24/ubuntu-membership-board-call-for-nominations-6/ (by tsimonq2)
<wxl> why did guiverc thank me? huh
#ubuntu-news 2018-08-26
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Hacker Summer Camp 2018: Wrap-Up @ https://systemoverlord.com/2018/08/25/hacker-summer-camp-2018-wrap-up.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: LOWREZJAM 2018 @ http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2018/08/26/lowrezjam-2018/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Release Roundup: Tilix, Wine, Freespire Linux + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=134493 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: UBports Releases Ubuntu Touch OTA-4 for Ubuntu Phones, Based on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-4-released-for-ubuntu-phones-finally-based-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts-522382.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linus Torvalds Kicks Off Development of Linux 4.19 Kernel, First RC Is Out Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linus-torvalds-kicks-off-development-of-linux-4-19-kernel-with-first-rc-522383.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> I present UWN542 for inspection. pending is "In This Issue", "WIP", and removal of the top comments .
<krytarik> Bashing-om: Trailing space after "LXQt is due on October 18, 2018." - otherwise looks fine.
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Space removed . call it closed now and finish up for publishing ?
<krytarik> Why shouldn't you? :)
<Bashing-om> Ack .. closing out :P
<Wild_Man> do you need any help?
<krytarik> This isn't publishing day yet.. >_>
<Wild_Man> I know
<Bashing-om> And set for Go Monday.
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-19
<guiverc> Bashing-om, Xfce 4.14,  "as well most Most compon..."
<guiverc> new features added; The  (should be "the" in my opinion after ;)
<Bashing-om> looking guiverc :)
<guiverc> hold on, going to gdoc
<Bashing-om> meeting :)
<guiverc> read thru complete.. looks good
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Edits made to what guiverc found - does it pass with you now ?
<Bashing-om> Off to bed - will check Gdoc on my Morrow prior to publishing.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Issue #2019.08.19 – Kubeflow at CERN @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/19/issue-2019-08-19-kubeflow-at-cern/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 16 August 2019 @ https://admin.insights.ubuntu.com/2019/08/19/design-and-web-team-summary-16-august-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: System76 Unveils Graphical Firmware Updater for All Debian-Based Linux Distros @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/system76-unveils-graphical-firmware-updater-for-all-debian-based-linux-distros-527046.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KNOPPIX Live GNU/Linux System Is Now Based on Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/knoppix-live-gnu-linux-system-is-now-based-on-debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-527047.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Linting ROS 2 Packages with mypy @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/linting-ros-2-packages-with-mypy
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 16 August 2019 @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/design-and-web-team-summary-16-august-2019
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Tails 4.0 Anonymous Linux OS Enters Beta Based on Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/tails-4-0-anonymous-linux-os-enters-beta-based-on-debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-527048.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu MATE 18.04.3 LTS Released for GPD Pocket, Ubuntu MATE 19.04 for GPD WIN 2 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-mate-18-04-3-lts-released-for-gpd-pocket-ubuntu-mate-19-04-for-gpd-win-2-527049.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" and pushing early - I have had no sleep this period and can not hold out much longer :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jono Bacon: Announcing my new book: ‘People Powered: How communities can supercharge your business, ... @ https://www.jonobacon.com/2019/08/19/announcing-people-powered/
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum next.
<Bashing-om> forum is done - doing re-directs.
<Bashing-om> Re-directs done - Pending are the social medias :D
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Latest KDE Security Vulnerabilities Are Patched in Ubuntu and Debian, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/latest-kde-security-vulnerabilities-are-patched-in-ubuntu-and-debian-update-now-527050.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
<guiverc2> I'
<guiverc2> sorry, I'll post UWN #592 to fridge shortly unless I get protests..  (reverse approval request I guess)
<guiverc2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/19/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-592/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 592 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/19/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-592/
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 592 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/08/19/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-592/ (by guiverc)
<Bashing-om> Wiping Gdoc and setting to 593.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: Hacker Summer Camp 2019: CTFs for Fun & Profit @ https://systemoverlord.com/2019/08/19/hacker-summer-camp-2019-ctfs-for-fun-and-profit.html
<EoflaOE> hi Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Good day :D
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Thanks. Good day to you too.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Well , 23:40 here - considering not to do what I did the last night - and go to bed :P
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK, and I have 7:42.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Done with the 1st cuppa coffee ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Too young for coffee.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Well - best then not start another addiction :P
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Yes. By the way thanks for clearing Gdoc to Issue 593. We're near to 600 milestone.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: I generally have the timne to wipe Gdoc - but whoever can get to it first :P
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: You pretty well have the hang of the work flow now for UWN ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: I usually get links and sometimes write summaries.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: That is a big help ! Come Friday if the summries are all done - is a big load off the mind :P
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. But I have to stay up to dawn, or wake up at 7 AM, because of timezone differences.
<EoflaOE> So, Friday your time or mine?
<Bashing-om> either way EoflaOE :P
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Thanks. But, to do what? Reviewing the Wiki or doing something else?
<Bashing-om> Oh - well I do Saturday as clean up of Gdoc so Sunday I perpare the WIKI, Sunday and Monday morning is for yall to look for errors I have made .
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK, Thanks.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: :) What ever ya need that I can do to get you into the groove - you have but to ask :P
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Thanks again.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: NP - All I can do to help - I do .
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Freexian’s report about Debian Long Term Support, July 2019 @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2019/08/20/freexians-report-about-debian-long-term-support-july-2019/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Raphaël Hertzog: Promoting Debian LTS with stickers, flyers and a video @ https://raphaelhertzog.com/2019/08/20/promoting-debian-lts-with-stickers-flyers-and-a-video/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to integrate Ubuntu with Active Directory @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-integrate-ubuntu-with-active-directory
<EoflaOE> hi Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Your good evening - we got through Monday !
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: Thanks, but I have night now at 8:48 PM
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Right ! .. 8 hours ahead of my time :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: yes. So your time is now 12:50 PM. Is this right?
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Yup ... US - CST :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK.
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-21
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to add a linter to ROS 2 @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-add-a-linter-to-ros-2
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Jupyter looks to distro-agnostic packaging for the democratisation of installation @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/jupyter-looks-to-distro-agnostic-packaging-for-the-democratisation-of-installation
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 43 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-43/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Latest Debian GNU/Linux Security Patch Addresses 14 Vulnerabilities, Update Now @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/latest-debian-gnu-linux-security-patch-addresses-14-vulnerabilities-update-now-527067.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: KDE Applications 19.08 Open-Source Software Suite Released, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/kde-applications-19-08-open-source-software-suite-released-here-s-what-s-new-527069.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Dell Unveils New XPS 13 Developer Edition Ubuntu Laptop with 10th Gen Intel CPUs @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/dell-unveils-new-xps-13-developer-edition-ubuntu-laptop-with-10th-gen-intel-cpus-527070.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: New Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition Announced, Powered by Ubuntu @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151732 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Kdenlive 19.08 Released with Clip Speed, Project Bin Improvements @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151748 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Ubuntu Touch OTA-10 Officially Released for Ubuntu Phones, Here's What's New @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-10-officially-released-for-ubuntu-phones-here-s-what-s-new-527074.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Netrunner Linux 19.08 "Indigo" Released, Based on Debian GNU/Linux 10 "Buster" @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/netrunner-linux-19-08-indigo-released-based-on-debian-gnu-linux-10-buster-527075.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-22
* barjavel.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-news to: The Ubuntu News Channel - You report it, we publish it! Serving the Fridge, Ubuntu Weekly News, and other fine publications. | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewsTeam | Current UWN Prep: http://bit.ly/vDkJyf
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Useful security software from the Snap Store @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/useful-security-software-from-the-snap-store
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: GNOME 3.34 Desktop Gets a Second Beta, Final Release Lands September 11th @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/gnome-3-34-desktop-gets-a-second-beta-final-release-lands-september-11th-527078.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6 and CentOS 6 Receive Important Kernel Security Update @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/red-hat-enterprise-linux-6-and-centos-6-receive-important-kernel-security-update-527080.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GPD Micro PC: Can a 6-inch Ubuntu Laptop Really Be Usable? @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150666 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S12E20 – Outrun @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2019/08/22/s12e20-outrun/
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-23
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: GNOME Feeds is a Simple RSS Reader for Linux Desktops @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=150979 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: David Tomaschik: CVE-2019-10071: Timing Attack in HMAC Verification in Apache Tapestry @ https://systemoverlord.com/2019/08/23/cve-2019-10071-timing-attack-in-hmac-verification-in-apache-tapestry.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Holbach: What’s been happening in Ignite @ https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2019/08/whats-been-happening-in-ignite/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: MicroK8s Gets Powerful Add-ons @ http://ubuntu.com/blog/microk8s-gets-powerful-add-ons
<EoflaOE> Hello Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Sorry for the delay in respoinding - wandered away :)  Hoz yer day ?
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: My day is nice, however it's night and will have to sleep spoon. How about yours?
<EoflaOE> soon*
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Ben a busy morning with chores and such - then a catch up on UWN .. a bit of postponing on UWN that I can catch up on tomorrow :) .. now is ubuntu support time :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK. Do your best.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: But of course - worth the doing worth doing the best that one can do :P
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK.
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-24
<EoflaOE> Good morning everyone
<EoflaOE> And hello Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Still here .. but not much longer .. 'bout played out :P
<guiverc> G'day EoflaOE
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: And so I have morning and you have night.
<EoflaOE> Good day to you guiverc
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: I have lasted the night through ..is now 02:24 :)
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: OK, and I have 10:25 AM
<guiverc> :)   Good day sounds too formal; when I saw G'day it's with the aussie slang/drawl (all words strung together without any gaps..)
<EoflaOE> guiverc: OK.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: And I do it with a hill billy twang :P
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> Laters guys \o
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The GPD MicroPC in 3 Minutes [Video Review] @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151664 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-08-25
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Happy Birthday, Linux! @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151453 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Glimpse is the G-Rated GIMP Fork We All, Er, Apparently Need… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151907 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The Enlightenment Desktop Scores Its First Major Release in 2 Years @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=151934 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> WIKI593 up for review - ensure this is what we want to present to the world.
<EoflaOE> In the "Cyber Patriot Camp", there are two mistakes; "linux" should be "Linux" and "ubuntu" should be "Ubuntu".
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Noted - will address when other errors are also noted, thanks for the looksee.
<EoflaOE> Bashing-om: You are welcome. I am going to sleep, so good night.
<Bashing-om> EoflaOE: Good night - sleep well :)
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-17
<guiverc> Bashing-om, after Lubuntu 18.04.5, there's a "This release is widely covered.." - I'm worried readers will read "This release" & take it as Lubuntu... Maybe "These releases" to expand to cover all (not just last Lubuntu mention)
 * guiverc also is/are & other required changes to line
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Good points ! will make it so :D
<guiverc> I'm still reading..
<guiverc> no more comments, looks good Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :Thankee sir - logging out of the WIKI - edit ^ made,
<guiverc> looks great, thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :D You did the heavy lifting .
<guiverc> Sorry I don't think I agree with that, links took me ages.. collecting during the week, re-reading to see if there was better collected... that took me longer than writing summaries do (as I recall)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Used to be that I read the news at the end of my day - with the onset of UWN I changed to reading the news first off - and is not big deal for me to copy off what I find of UWN interest :)
<guiverc> (adding up the small time each day, plus time my local.friday.night stuff in gdoc, when i combined into list pre-mailout... pre-final check my.sat.morn then mailout)
<guiverc> yeah I agree.. I liked my (liferea) RSS feeds.. but if things were busy they'd get ignored, something you can't do when collecting for UWN
<guiverc> you still spend more time reading, at least I did when assessing for UWN rather than just your own interest..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Uh Huh - I do have 2 hours allocated to UWN daily - more come push day if required :P
<krytarik> Erm, I'd put the Lubuntu 18.04.5 notice as a sublink of flavors as done previously - or if you want to keep the summary, move it to the Planet section.
<guiverc> comment exists about that in gdoc
<krytarik> Oh, and the intro to the Desktop Team meeting report again refers to the wrong month.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Jonathan Riddell: Scotland Open Source Podcast @ https://jriddell.org/2020/08/17/scotland-open-source-podcast/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Kdenlive Scores a Sizeable Summer Update, Introduces New UI Layouts @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/open-source-video-editor-kdenlive-scores-a-sizeable-summer-update (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Canonical demoes its Kubernetes solutions live at KubeCon EU 2020! @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/canonical-demoes-its-kubernetes-solutions-live-at-kubecon-eu-2020
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" - no further edits are known. Time to push: 20:00 UTC,
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: How to build a snap using ROS 2 Foxy @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/how-to-build-a-snap-using-ros-2-foxy
<Bashing-om> UWN: ubuntu-news@lists is away - doing the forum post next.
<Bashing-om> Ouch! Can not authtenticate via ubuntu-one on two different accounts - is sign-on down ? "login.ubuntu.com took too long to respond.".
<Bashing-om> Doing the forum post - logged in direct from the mail link.
<Bashing-om> All caught up my end - Pending is release to the Social Medias :D
<guiverc> Bashing-om, okay to push #644 to fridge
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup :) No issues found in this issue :D
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/17/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-644/
<guiverc> tweeted
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Fridge: Spot check - checks good :D
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Clear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<guiverc> yep, remove all evidence.. I mean get read for next issue
<Bashing-om> guiverc: :) . Did you get my halp request in your e-mail ?
<guiverc> I haven't looked at mail yet sorry
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Gdoc wiped - e-mail no big rush, just checking that I have a functional mail client for next issue use :)
<guiverc> reply should be on it's way (my fb login isn't though)
 * guiverc waiting for 2nd fa is appearing on the phone.. 
 * guiverc is making no sense, mild headache sorry
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Had me gussing ^ ,
<Bashing-om> guessing* my mind too is scattered presently .
<Bashing-om> UWN: we do issue 445 :D
<guiverc> I'm not getting 2nd fa on the phone... can take hours at times..
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Not familiar with 'fa' . translate for me ?
<guiverc> 2nd factor authentication..  sorry
<guiverc> code they send to the phone, i've either lost of my phone or the code never arriveds to complete login...  today no code
 * guiverc phone finally buzzes
<guiverc> fb posted finally
<Bashing-om> guiverc: \o/ all good in our world. Smokers draw one !
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 644 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/17/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-644/
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-18
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Set up the AdGuard Home Ubuntu Appliance @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/set-up-the-adguard-home-ubuntu-appliance
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: IoT devices and Android and disappointment @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2020/08/18/iot-devices-and-android-and-disappointment/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 644 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/08/17/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-644/ (by guiverc)
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-19
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: New Evidence That More Windows Users Are Moving to Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/new-evidence-that-more-windows-users-are-moving-to-linux-530848.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Holbach: Mixtape: Waking Up on Sunday Just Outside Strausberg @ https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2020/08/mixtape-waking-up-on-sunday-just-outside-strausberg/
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-20
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Launchpad News: Login regression for users with non-ASCII names @ https://blog.launchpad.net/general/login-regression-for-users-with-non-ascii-names
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Design and Web team summary – 20th August 2020 @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/design-and-web-team-summary-20th-august-2020
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: This Open-Source Tool Enables Mozilla VPN on Linux @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/this-open-source-tool-enables-mozilla-vpn-on-linux-530861.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S13E22 – Four-leafed clover @ https://ubuntupodcast.org/2020/08/20/s13e22-four-leafed-clover/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Tour of the snap developer account in the Snap Store @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/tour-of-the-snap-developer-account-in-the-snap-store
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Not Got an Ubuntu 20.04 Upgrade Notification Yet? You’re Not Alone… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/08/ubuntu-20-04-upgrade-notification-delay (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: Ubuntu on WSL 2 Backported to Windows 10 1903 and 1909, Extending Reach @ https://ubuntu.com//blog/ubuntu-on-wsl-2-backported-to-windows-10-1909-extending-reach
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 104 – À bolina @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e104/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 104 – À bolina @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/e104/
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-21
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Security:: Episode 87 @ https://ubuntusecuritypodcast.org/episode-87/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Windows Subsystem for Linux Launching on Older Windows 10 Versions @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/windows-subsystem-for-linux-launching-on-older-windows-10-versions-530868.shtml (by Bogdan Popa)
#ubuntu-news 2020-08-23
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Daniel Holbach: Mixtape: Strausberg Summer Vibes @ https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2020/08/mixtape-strausberg-summer-vibes/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Rolando Blanco: rsync command @ https://rolando.iblanco.us/index.php/2020/08/22/rsync-command/
<Bashing-om> UWN: Issue 645 up for review and final edits - extraorinarily skimpy :D
<Bashing-om> krytarik: Booting 20.04 and getting a DeprecationWarning: "The unescape method is deprecated and will be removed in 3.5, use html.unescape() instead." from our "in this issue" script.
